# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  شروع یا استراحت ؟! ...

## Dmz.official

سلام 
امیدوارم که تا الان از لحظات کنکوری نبودن خودتون لذت برده باشید  :Yahoo (94): 
چند وقتی هست که درصد هام رو گرفتم ولی سردرگمم که پشت کنکوری ام یا نه !  :Yahoo (21):  از پشتیبانم که پرسیدم میگه امکان داره قبول شی ولی خیلی ها هم گفتن که خودتو علاف نکن تا نتایج بیاد ! و اگه مطمئن باشم که پشت کنکوری هستم کلا برنامه ام عوض میشه برای همین به نظر شما کسی بوده که زیست خوبی نزده باشه ولی قبول شده باشه ؟
درصدهام هم به این صورته : ادبیات ( 54.7 ) ، عربی ( 73.3 ) ، دینی ( 58.7 ) ، زبان ( 82.7 ) ، زمین ( 5.3-) ، ریاضی ( 61.1 ) ، زیست ( 27.3 ) ، فیزیک ( 77.8 ) ، شیمی ( 39 )
تخمین هم که زدم یه سال گفت 400-500 یه سال دیگه گفت 2000-2500 و یه سایت دیگه هم که کلا می گفت 2500-3000  :Yahoo (21):  منطقه 1 هم هستم و یه مشکل دیگه هم اینه که 32 تا غلط (!) دارم توی کنکور و شنیدم که اگه تعداد غلط ها از 25 تا بیشتر بشه نمره منفی داره اگه کسی راجع به این مساله هم اطلاعاتی داره ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنه ...

----------


## civ6

> سلام 
> امیدوارم که تا الان از لحظات کنکوری نبودن خودتون لذت برده باشید 
> چند وقتی هست که درصد هام رو گرفتم ولی سردرگمم که پشت کنکوری ام یا نه !  از پشتیبانم که پرسیدم میگه امکان داره قبول شی ولی خیلی ها هم گفتن که خودتو علاف نکن تا نتایج بیاد ! و اگه مطمئن باشم که پشت کنکوری هستم کلا برنامه ام عوض میشه برای همین به نظر شما کسی بوده که زیست خوبی نزده باشه ولی قبول شده باشه ؟
> درصدهام هم به این صورته : ادبیات ( 54.7 ) ، عربی ( 73.3 ) ، دینی ( 58.7 ) ، زبان ( 82.7 ) ، زمین ( 5.3-) ، ریاضی ( 61.1 ) ، زیست ( 27.3 ) ، فیزیک ( 77.8 ) ، شیمی ( 39 )
> تخمین هم که زدم یه سال گفت 400-500 یه سال دیگه گفت 2000-2500 و یه سایت دیگه هم که کلا می گفت 2500-3000  منطقه 1 هم هستم و یه مشکل دیگه هم اینه که 32 تا غلط (!) دارم توی کنکور و شنیدم که اگه تعداد غلط ها از 25 تا بیشتر بشه نمره منفی داره اگه کسی راجع به این مساله هم اطلاعاتی داره ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنه ...


تا اعلام نتایج چیزی نمونده عزیزم استراحت کن اگه دیدی بد شدی بخون برا بعد

----------


## Dmz.official

> تا اعلام نتایج چیزی نمونده عزیزم استراحت کن اگه دیدی بد شدی بخون برا بعد


حدودا یک ماه مونده هنوز  :Yahoo (114):

----------


## civ6

> حدودا یک ماه مونده هنوز


ببین عزیزم قراره 10 - 11 ماه دیگ بکوب بخونی نه دیگ مدرسه میری نه رقابتی هست نه هیچی فقط خودتی و اطاقت پس باید توان روحی بالایی داشته باشی و گرنه کم میاری

----------


## Defne

> حدودا یک ماه مونده هنوز


من جای شما باشم شروع میکنم اون مباحثی که مطمئنم ضعف دارم و واسه کنکور97خوب کار نکردم رو میخونم

بهترین کارممکن تا اعلام نتایج اولیه

البته تفریح و خوش گذرونی هم هست دیگه ..هم درس هم تفریح تا اعلام نتایج رتبه ها

----------


## Alir3zaa

سلام

به نظر من این 1 ماهه رو صبر کن...
درصدهای ریاضی و فیزیک ات خیلی خوب هستن و حداقل توی اینها مطمئنم مشکل اون چنانی نداری
همینطور زبان و عربی
سوالات شیمی شما هم از سوالات ما ریاضی ها چند پله سخت تر بود... 
ناامید نباش.

رشته  ام ریاضی هست و در مورد بقیه درسها نمیتونم نظری بدم ولی بازم میگم این 1  ماه رو یکم استراحت کن.... اگه خیلی اصرار داری درس بخونی کار سبک بکن...  2-3 ساعت در روز هم کافیه این 1 ماهه.

----------


## KingMehdi79

درصدات که خوبه چرا نگرانی به خاطر یه زیست اینقدر نگران نباش منتظر باش تا نتایج اولیه بیاد

----------


## Dmz.official

> درصدات که خوبه چرا نگرانی به خاطر یه زیست اینقدر نگران نباش منتظر باش تا نتایج اولیه بیاد


یه مشکلی که دارم غلط هامه چون شنیدم اگه بیشتر از 25 تا باشه نمره منفی جدا داره من هم یه تنه تو زیست فقط 7 تا غلط دارم ( کلا 23 تا هم زده بودم  :Yahoo (21):  ) و این که هیچ نمونه کارنامه ای هم با زیست پایین پیدا نکردم و چند تایی هم که بود شیمی هاشون خیلی بالا بود ...

----------


## jhasani

آقا متین سلام
سال چندمت بود که تونستی اکثر درسها رو اینقدر خوب بزنی؟
چه رشته هایی اگه قبول بشی میری؟ آیا رشته های بعد از سه رشته رو میری؟ فیزیو، بینایی، پرستاری و ...
روحیه ت چطوره، آیا خیلی خسته شدی و نیاز به استراحت(روحی) داری یا نه؟
شیمی رو میشه گفت ضعف حادی نداری و اگه بخوای بمونی، با تست بیشتر، سال دیگه میترکونی، ولی در مورد زیست به نظر میرسه باید یک فکر اساسی راجع به روش و حجم خوندنت بکنی؛
زیست رو توی آزمونای جامع چند میزدی و آیا سر جلسه با مشکلی مواجه شدی؟
اگه بخوای بمونی، دوست داری چه رتبه ای بیاری و حاضری چقدر براش زحمت بکشی؟

حالا بیزحمت سوالای بالا رو جواب بده تا بهتر بشه تصمیم گرفت که تا اعلام نتایج چکار کنی.
(در مورد بیشتر از 25 تا غلط هم اگه قانونی بود، شک نکن که خود دفترچه میگفت)

----------


## _Mammad_

داداش ریاضی فیزیکو چجور و باچی خوندی اینقدر خوب شده؟

----------


## Dmz.official

> آقا متین سلام
> سال چندمت بود که تونستی اکثر درسها رو اینقدر خوب بزنی؟
> چه رشته هایی اگه قبول بشی میری؟ آیا رشته های بعد از سه رشته رو میری؟ فیزیو، بینایی، پرستاری و ...
> روحیه ت چطوره، آیا خیلی خسته شدی و نیاز به استراحت(روحی) داری یا نه؟
> شیمی رو میشه گفت ضعف حادی نداری و اگه بخوای بمونی، با تست بیشتر، سال دیگه میترکونی، ولی در مورد زیست به نظر میرسه باید یک فکر اساسی راجع به روش و حجم خوندنت بکنی؛
> زیست رو توی آزمونای جامع چند میزدی و آیا سر جلسه با مشکلی مواجه شدی؟
> اگه بخوای بمونی، دوست داری چه رتبه ای بیاری و حاضری چقدر براش زحمت بکشی؟
> 
> حالا بیزحمت سوالای بالا رو جواب بده تا بهتر بشه تصمیم گرفت که تا اعلام نتایج چکار کنی.


سلام
سال اولم بود 
فقط پزشکی  :Yahoo (4): 
هیچ چیز اندازه بیکاری آدم رو خسته نمیکنه و ترجیح میدم که یه کاری انجام بدم و این که امسال تمام دوستام بدون استثنا قبول میشن و برای همین استراحت خیلی سخته  :Yahoo (21): 
کلا زیست من خیلی خوب نبود ( رشتم هم ریاضی بود ) و بین 30-40 درصد میزدم معمولا ولی خوب بعد عید خوندن عمومی هارو خیلی بیشتر کردم ولی ساعت مطالعه رو زیاد نکردم برای همین زیست خیلی نخوندم و بیشتر رو درس هایی که تسلط داشتم وقت گذاشتم و این که اصلا زیست خوندن بلد نیستم ...
اگه بخوام بمونم که من از بچگی رتبه ی 100 رو خیلی دوست داشتم  :Yahoo (21): 
این رو پشتیبانم می گفت و همیشه هم تو آزمونا تاکید می کرد که غلط ها زیاد نباشه ...

----------


## Dmz.official

> داداش ریاضی فیزیکو چجور و باچی خوندی اینقدر خوب شده؟


فیزیک برای پایه جزوه دبیرمون رو میخوندم و 30 سال فیزیک کانون و پیش هم گاج نقره ای و جزوه دبیر ... برای جمع بندی هم برای پایه جمع بندی خیلی سبز و جزوه دبیر + موج آزمون و برای پیش هم گاج نقره ای ( فقط درسنامه )+ موج آزمون و بررسی سوالات کنکور به صورت زمان دار 
ریاضی هم چیزی که خیلی به من کمک کرد خوندن حسابان بود چون باعث شده بود خیلی زمان نگیره ازم ولی چیزایی که خوندم : خیلی سبز ( عالیه ) + 30 سال ریاضی کانون + خط ویژه ( عالیه ) + بعضی فصل ها رو iq هم زدم ولی به دردم نخورد تو کنکور چون همون فصل رو سوالشو نزدم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mobinology

زیستو که **** توش برادر

----------


## aria_mo

تو با این درصدا راحت پزشکی پردیس رو میاری؟
نمیری بین الملل؟
بنظرم تخمینو بین ۹۴-۹۵ میانگین بگیر
من خودمم مثه توام شک دارم قبول شم ولی خب توی این مدت باقیمونده تا اعلام نتایج دارم فصل ۳ شیمی پیش و ۴ فصل اول زیست سومو میخونم ولی کامل استراحتمم میکنم 
بنظرم اگه فک‌میکنی خیلی روی بعضی مباحث مشکل داری کم واسشون وقت بزار که اگه خدای نکرده قبول نشدی اینجوری از بقیه جلوتر میری

----------


## Saeed744

من نمیدونم چجوریه همتون از خیلی سبز ریاصی تعریف میکنید من عید چاپ ۹۵ گرفتم هرچی تست میزدم همش تکراریه وخسته کننده بود هفته بعدش رفتم عوصش کردم با iq. درسته بعصی از تستاش ازکنکور دوربود اما معز راه میندازه ازمون های  قلمچی بعد عید بالای ۹۰ میزدم البته کنکور خراب کردم ۸۳ زدم.باید توریاصی مغز بکاربگیرید وهرتست تا اخر خودتون حل کنید وزرتی دنبال پاسخ نرید
راستی دوستانی که شیمی بالا زدید بنطرتون مبتکران بگیرم بخش بخش برم جلو یا فیل بگیرم تست از موج یا فار بزنم؟ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید

----------


## MOAZIZ

من اگه بودم میزاشتم از شهریور یا حتی مهر شروع میکردم.درصدات خوبه  نیاز نیست به خودت فشار بیاری.
تو تابستون استراحت و کارهای عقب افتاده.
از الان بخونی از دی به بعد پنچر میشی.

----------


## Django

به نظرم تو این یه ماهه برای اینکه عقب نیفتی یه درسایی رو بخون.
مثلا زیست رو چه بخوای کنکور بدی چه بخوای پزشک شی باید فول باشی دیگه!
درصد زیستت رو تو یه ماه شاید بتونی 10 درصد ببری بالا.
همین بهت انگیزه میده..

----------


## LI20

منم سال قبل درصدام خوب بودطوری ک حتی تخمینم می گف قبولم:/
اما قبول نشدم اگ لب مرزی شک داری شروع کن
ی حسی می گف ولی قبول نمی شم :Yahoo (4):  ی هفته بعدش شروع کردم
پیشنهاد می کنم با ساعت کم شروع کنی
ولی انشالله قبولی

----------


## Dmz.official

> تو با این درصدا راحت پزشکی پردیس رو میاری؟
> نمیری بین الملل؟
> بنظرم تخمینو بین ۹۴-۹۵ میانگین بگیر
> من خودمم مثه توام شک دارم قبول شم ولی خب توی این مدت باقیمونده تا اعلام نتایج دارم فصل ۳ شیمی پیش و ۴ فصل اول زیست سومو میخونم ولی کامل استراحتمم میکنم 
> بنظرم اگه فک‌میکنی خیلی روی بعضی مباحث مشکل داری کم واسشون وقت بزار که اگه خدای نکرده قبول نشدی اینجوری از بقیه جلوتر میری


پردیس ماهی 2 تومن هزینه برای خانواده داره و عذاب وجدان میگیرم  :Yahoo (21):  تخمین فایده نداره چون رتبه تو زیرگروه رو نمیده و من چون زیستم مشکل سازه نمیتونم تخمین درست بزنم ...

----------


## Dmz.official

> من نمیدونم چجوریه همتون از خیلی سبز ریاصی تعریف میکنید من عید چاپ ۹۵ گرفتم هرچی تست میزدم همش تکراریه وخسته کننده بود هفته بعدش رفتم عوصش کردم با iq. درسته بعصی از تستاش ازکنکور دوربود اما معز راه میندازه ازمون های  قلمچی بعد عید بالای ۹۰ میزدم البته کنکور خراب کردم ۸۳ زدم.باید توریاصی مغز بکاربگیرید وهرتست تا اخر خودتون حل کنید وزرتی دنبال پاسخ نرید
> راستی دوستانی که شیمی بالا زدید بنطرتون مبتکران بگیرم بخش بخش برم جلو یا فیل بگیرم تست از موج یا فار بزنم؟ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید


خیلی سبز تست هاش خوب نیست ولی بهترین درسنامه رو داره و خوبیش هم فقط برای درسنامه هاشه ...

----------


## jhasani

> سلام
> سال اولم بود 
> فقط پزشکی 
> هیچ چیز اندازه بیکاری آدم رو خسته نمیکنه و ترجیح میدم که یه کاری انجام بدم و این که امسال تمام دوستام بدون استثنا قبول میشن و برای همین استراحت خیلی سخته 
> کلا زیست من خیلی خوب نبود ( رشتم هم ریاضی بود ) و بین 30-40 درصد میزدم معمولا ولی خوب بعد عید خوندن عمومی هارو خیلی بیشتر کردم ولی ساعت مطالعه رو زیاد نکردم برای همین زیست خیلی نخوندم و بیشتر رو درس هایی که تسلط داشتم وقت گذاشتم و این که اصلا زیست خوندن بلد نیستم ...
> اگه بخوام بمونم که من از بچگی رتبه ی 100 رو خیلی دوست داشتم 
> این رو پشتیبانم می گفت و همیشه هم تو آزمونا تاکید می کرد که غلط ها زیاد نباشه ...



1. خدمتت خداقوت میگم، درصدات واقعا خوب بودن، و اگه امسال زرنگی کنی و نقاط ضعفتو پوشش بدی که خیلی کار شدنی ای هم هست، رسیدن به رتبه 100 هم در سال دیگه دور از دسترس نیست؛
2. من پیش بینیم همون بین 2500 تا 3000 هست(امیدوارم که بهتر بشی)
3. حواست باشه که اگه خواستی پشت کنکور بمونی، نمیان بگن دمت گرم، چطوری تونستی مثلا فلان درس رو اینقدر خوب بزنی، پس بیا برو پزشکی بشین، بلکه باید همه ی درسها رو نسبتا خوب و بالا بزنی و نقطه ضعف نداشته باشی(علی الخصوص زیست و شیمی)
4. در اهمیت زیست و شیمی همین بس که اگه الان جای درصدهای ریاضی و فیزیکت با زیست و شیمیت عوض میشد، باید به فکر این بودی که پزشکی کدوم شهر رو برم بهتره(نمیخوام دلتو بسوزونم، میخوام چشماتو باز کنم که اگه یکبار دیگه خواستی مسیر کنکور رو بری، حواست باشه چکار کنی)

خدمت داداشم عرض شود که در مورد سوالت، من اینطوری جواب میدم:
اگه جای شما بودم و شرایط شما رو داشتم، بعد از کنکور فقط 2 هفته استراحت مطلق میکردم(یعنی تا آخر جمعه ی این هفته)؛ بعدش شروع میکردم به خوندن نقاط ضعفم توی تابستون؛
بذار کمی مفصل تر بگم، خوندن توی تابستون، خوندن خیلی لذت بخشی هست، چون برای تراز و کانون و رسیدن به سرفصل و... نمیخونی و هیچگونه استرسی نداری و مطلبو موشکافی میکنی و میدونی که 98 درصد رقبا میخوان از مهر شروع کنن.

بذار مثال برات بزنم:
به دانشجوها، بعد از پایان کلاسها و قبل از شروع امتحانات، حدودا یک فرصت دو هفته ای داده میشه که درس بخونن(که البته بازم 98 درصد دانشجوها نمیخونن و کاملا شب امتحانی ان)، ممکنه و خیلی هم پیش میاد که افراد شب امتحانی هم میرسن کتاب رو تموم کنن و 20 بگیرن ولی کسی که از اون دو هفته ش استفاده کرده باشه، واقعا لذتی وصف ناپذیر برده و شب امتحان هیچ استرسی نداره و با مروری مجدد و لذتبخش، و با اعتماد به نفس وافر، فردا میره سر جلسه(هر دو میتونن 20 رو بگیرن ولی یکی نصفه عمر میشه و بعد امتحان هم مطالبو شیفت و دیلیت میکنه برای امتحان بعد ولی اون یکی هم 20 گرفته و هم لذت برده و هم مطالب بیشتر توی ذهنش می مونه)، توی سالهای مدرسه هم همینطوره که کسانی که طی سال میخوندن، آدمای موفق تری بودن.

حالا بحثم اینه که اگه از مهر هم شروع کنی احتمال موفقیتت کم نمیشه(تازه میشی مثل بقیه)، ولی اگه از الان شروع کنی، اوایل آبان که بچه ها هنوز دنبال این میگردن و تاپیک میزنن که آقا کدوم منبع زیست یک اپسیلون از اون یکی بهتره تا بریم بخونیم، تو سینه تو سپر میکنی میگی آره من این دو منبع (یا یک منبع، بسته به تلاشت)  رو توی تابستون زدم و فلان طور بود و الان دارم فلان کتاب رو میزنم.


خلاصه اگه از الان شروع کنی، میتونی به فعالیت های کتاب زیست هم مسلط بشی(چه برسه به شکل ها و متن)، ولی از مهر به بعد، هی باید از کیفیت کار کم کنی تا همه ی مطالب رو برسونی به آزمون. من اگه جای شما بودم، سه کتاب زیست رو جدا جدا فنری میکردم و بین صفحات، کاغذ سفید میذاشتم، بعد شروع میکردم یک دور 30 فصل رو میخوندم، هر روز دو فصل رو میشه حدودا خوند، بعد با کتاب زیست جامع گاج(تالیف شیخ حسنی که تک جلدی شده) شروع میکردم به تست زدن(قبلش اون فصلو مرور میکردم دوباره از کتاب و بعد تست ) و بعد وارد کردن نکات مهم تستها و برداشتهای خودم به کتاب، و همینطور جلو میرفتم تا اولین کتاب تستم تموم میشد(الان به راحتی زیستت به 50 الی 60 میرسه) (اگه توی تابستون، فصولی رو کلا بلد نبودی و با خوندن و تست زدن حل نشد، هم میتونی چند جلسه برای رفع اشکال و تدریس مبحثی، دبیر بگیری یا اینکه از تدریس های رایگان مثل آلا که انصافا هم باکیفیته بهره ببری)...
تا اینجا رو برو ببین مردش هستی، بعد بقیه ش رو ادامه میدی و بعدا اگه فرصتی برات موند، میشه تصمیم گرفت که چکار باید کرد


داداش این حرفایی که گفتم به این معنی نیست که نقاط قوت قبلیتو ول کنی، نه اونا رو میشه از اول مهر رسوند و جوری برنامه ریزی کرد که همه رو بالای 80 بزنی.
آخرین بحثم هم اینکه توی عمومی ها، ادبیات و بعد عربی و در اختصاصی ها هم زیست و بعد شیمی؛ به شدت مهم هستن.

اگه بتونی توی تابستون، ادبیات(بخش های غیرحفظی) و زیست رو بترکونی، 50 درصد موفقیتت رو تضمین کردی(راستی یادت باشه که به چه سرعتی یکسال کنکور پارسال تموم شد، این دو ماه تابستون که دیگه هیچی... پس مواظب باش از دستش ندی)

موفق باشی ان شاالله

----------


## Alireza.077

سلام میدونم اینجا جاش نیست ولی از سوالایی که همه میپرسن منم استرس گرفتم الان تو تخمین هیوا و گزینه دو میزنم هر دو تا سایت میزنن 800-900 منطقه 1 ولی تو سایت قلم چی که میزنم میگه 850-1300 الان اگه 1300 بخوام حساب کنم روزانه دیگه نمیشه، میشه بگید کدوم درسته؟ حتی ممکنه از این بدتر بشه؟ خیلی پردیس ظلمه واقعا ترم 10 تومن از کجا بیاریم خب

----------


## Dmz.official

> 1. خدمتت خداقوت میگم، درصدات واقعا خوب بودن، و اگه امسال زرنگی کنی و نقاط ضعفتو پوشش بدی که خیلی کار شدنی ای هم هست، رسیدن به رتبه 100 هم در سال دیگه دور از دسترس نیست؛ ...


تخمین گزینه 2 هم همین 2500 تا 3000 رو میگفت ... برای زیست می خوام فاگوزیست رو بخونم چون خیلی ها میگن کتاب خیلی خوبیه و فقط حجمش زیاده و این که من تقریبا همه ی منابع زیست رو حداقل یک فصلشونو خوندم ! ولی هیچ کدوم اون اعتماد به نفسی که میخوام رو بهم نمیده و فاگوزیست مونده که بخونم و یه اشتباهی هم که امسال کردم نخوندن کتاب درسی بود ! ( اصلا کتاب هم ندارم  :Yahoo (21):  ) و زیرذره بین گرفتم که چون بهش اعتماد نداشتم اون رو هم کامل نخوندم !
امروز میرم دنبال کتاب درسی و فاگوزیست که بخونم ببینم چطوریاست ...
ممنون بابت کمکت انشالله که امسال دانشگاه و رشته ای که دوست داری قبول شی ...

----------


## A.H.M

شاید به این تاپیک اصلا هیچ ربطی نداشته باشه ولی برای کسایی که میگن چون ده یازده ماه بکوب میخوای بخونی باید استراحت کنی میگم
یه جایی خونده بودم تنبلی یعنی قبل از شروع یه کار سخت یکم استراحت کنی
شاید این امر به ظاهر ساده ای به نظر برسد ولی چون هنوز فعل کار انجام نشده و شما استراحت کردید این عادت کم کم در شما نهادینه میشه تا به جایی میرسه که یا شروع نمیکنید یا استراحتتون بیش از حد میشه
مثال بارزش خود منم توی کنکور اولم
استراحت وقتی عالی جواب میده که خیلی سخت تلاش کنی بعد یجا ببینی دیگه نمیکشه بدنت اون موقع اره خوبه

----------


## mobinology

خدمتت که خیلی سریع رفتی.

اصن کجا می‌ری برادر؟! بایست! :d

----------


## Matrix M

> تخمین گزینه 2 هم همین 2500 تا 3000 رو میگفت ... برای زیست می خوام فاگوزیست رو بخونم چون خیلی ها میگن کتاب خیلی خوبیه و فقط حجمش زیاده و این که من تقریبا همه ی منابع زیست رو حداقل یک فصلشونو خوندم ! ولی هیچ کدوم اون اعتماد به نفسی که میخوام رو بهم نمیده و فاگوزیست مونده که بخونم و یه اشتباهی هم که امسال کردم نخوندن کتاب درسی بود ! ( اصلا کتاب هم ندارم  ) و زیرذره بین گرفتم که چون بهش اعتماد نداشتم اون رو هم کامل نخوندم !
> امروز میرم دنبال کتاب درسی و فاگوزیست که بخونم ببینم چطوریاست ...
> ممنون بابت کمکت انشالله که امسال دانشگاه و رشته ای که دوست داری قبول شی ...


وقت الکی برای فاگوزیست نزار ... من زیست پارسال 18 درصد زدم امسال بالای هفتاد. اولای سال ازمون هام منفی میزدم حتی ! ولی این اواخر رسید به شصت و خورده ای سنجش و کنکور هم ساده تر بود و بهتر زدم. درسنامه خوب برای یاد گرفتن زیست میخوای کتاب دوم خیلی سبز رو بگیر قشنگ تا اخر تابستون همه فصل هاشو بخون و تستاش رو بزن. این کار رو بکنی راه میوفتی که چطوری زیست بخونی و بتونی بخش های مختلف رو ترکیب کنی. از مهر هم خط ویژه رو بگیر و کنار کتاب درسی اونو بخون. ولی خود کتاب از همه چی مهم تره ها ... تک تک جملات رو باید کاملا درک کنی و حفظشون کنی. سوالای امسال هم خیلیاشون به همین موضوع وابسته بودن. از تست هم نترس از اول سال IQ رو بگیر بزن کتاب خیلی خوبیه برای اموزش و هر تستش نکته های خوبی داره که بهت کمک میکنه دید درستی از نحوه طرح تست به دست بیاری ... البته کنکور دو سال اخیر به سختی اون تستا نبود و اصلا هم به دید سنجشی بهش نگاه نکن. ولی تستایی که به نظرت قشنگ بودن و نکته خوبی داشتن یا به خاطر اشتباهت تو مطالعه کتاب درسی بود رو علامت بزن و بعدا برو سراغشون. راستی تونستی ژنتیک رو هم یاد بگیر که خیلی جلو میوفتی سوالاش هم این دو سال به شدت راحت بود و 98 انقدرا سخت نخواهد بود و مثل همیناس. اول مندلی بعد جمعیت حالا اگه کلاسی میتونی برو یا با dvd چیزی ... کتاب ژنتیک تخته سیاه هم شنیدم خوبه. فقط از درصد پایین تو ازمون ازمایشی نترس اصلا ... به مرور پیشرفت میکنی و عجله ای هم نداشته باش برای بالا بردن درصد. فقط سعی کن از برنامه عقب نیوفتی.

----------


## Dmz.official

> وقت الکی برای فاگوزیست نزار ... من زیست پارسال 18 درصد زدم امسال بالای هفتاد. اولای سال ازمون هام منفی میزدم حتی ! ولی این اواخر رسید به شصت و خورده ای سنجش و کنکور هم ساده تر بود و بهتر زدم. درسنامه خوب برای یاد گرفتن زیست میخوای کتاب دوم خیلی سبز رو بگیر قشنگ تا اخر تابستون همه فصل هاشو بخون و تستاش رو بزن. این کار رو بکنی راه میوفتی که چطوری زیست بخونی و بتونی بخش های مختلف رو ترکیب کنی. از مهر هم خط ویژه رو بگیر و کنار کتاب درسی اونو بخون. ولی خود کتاب از همه چی مهم تره ها ... تک تک جملات رو باید کاملا درک کنی و حفظشون کنی. سوالای امسال هم خیلیاشون به همین موضوع وابسته بودن. از تست هم نترس از اول سال iq رو بگیر بزن کتاب خیلی خوبیه برای اموزش و هر تستش نکته های خوبی داره که بهت کمک میکنه دید درستی از نحوه طرح تست به دست بیاری ... البته کنکور دو سال اخیر به سختی اون تستا نبود و اصلا هم به دید سنجشی بهش نگاه نکن. ولی تستایی که به نظرت قشنگ بودن و نکته خوبی داشتن یا به خاطر اشتباهت تو مطالعه کتاب درسی بود رو علامت بزن و بعدا برو سراغشون. راستی تونستی ژنتیک رو هم یاد بگیر که خیلی جلو میوفتی سوالاش هم این دو سال به شدت راحت بود و 98 انقدرا سخت نخواهد بود و مثل همیناس. اول مندلی بعد جمعیت حالا اگه کلاسی میتونی برو یا با dvd چیزی ... کتاب ژنتیک تخته سیاه هم شنیدم خوبه. فقط از درصد پایین تو ازمون ازمایشی نترس اصلا ... به مرور پیشرفت میکنی و عجله ای هم نداشته باش برای بالا بردن درصد. فقط سعی کن از برنامه عقب نیوفتی.


به نظرت برای چی فاگوزیست خوب نیست ؟ چون شنیدم کامل ترین درسنامه ها رو داره ... من بیشتر وقتم رو هم میخوام برای زیست بذارم برای همین نظرم روی فاگوزیست بود و اگه معایب این کتاب رو بگی خیلی ممنون میشم ...
و برای تست هم اگه iq رو بخوام بزنم باید از همین اول فول ترکیبی بخونم که باز هم فکر میکنم فاگوزیست بهتر باشه ( البته ندیدم هنوز و از شنیده هام میگم )

----------


## pourya78

> به نظرت برای چی فاگوزیست خوب نیست ؟ چون شنیدم کامل ترین درسنامه ها رو داره ... من بیشتر وقتم رو هم میخوام برای زیست بذارم برای همین نظرم روی فاگوزیست بود و اگه معایب این کتاب رو بگی خیلی ممنون میشم ...
> و برای تست هم اگه iq رو بخوام بزنم باید از همین اول فول ترکیبی بخونم که باز هم فکر میکنم فاگوزیست بهتر باشه ( البته ندیدم هنوز و از شنیده هام میگم )


من خودم فاگو کار کردم اصلا درصدتو بالا نمیاره فقط توهم نکته بلد بودن و غول زیست بودن بهت میده ولی چیزی نداره برا درسنامه من خودم از خط ویژه خیلی خوشم اومد . البته اینا نظرمنه ...

----------


## Dmz.official

> من خودم فاگو کار کردم اصلا درصدتو بالا نمیاره فقط توهم نکته بلد بودن و غول زیست بودن بهت میده ولی چیزی نداره برا درسنامه من خودم از خط ویژه خیلی خوشم اومد . البته اینا نظرمنه ...


آخه خط ویژه که درسنامه مفهومی نداره اصلا ( برای کسی مثل من البته ) ولی به عنوان منبع تکمیلی باید خوب باشه

----------


## Alegzander

سلام
حقیقت گاهی تخله ولی گفتنش بیشتر اوقات بهتر از نگفتنشه(یاده جملاته کتاب درسی زیست با اون قیدهاش افتادم!!).
ببین حقیقت اینه ک من احتمال بسیار کمی میدم ک حتی پردیس پزشکی هم بیاری چون زیستت و شیمیت بسیار پایینه برای رشته ای ک میخوای(امیدوارم ناراحت نشده باشی)
راجع به این تابستون توصیه ام اینه ک استراحت کامل کنی.9 ماه برای رتبه ی 1 شدن کافیه چ برسه به پزشکی اوردن مخصوصا برای کسی ک صفر کیلومتر نیست.
منظور از استراحت فقط این نیست ک بخوری و بخوابی!منظور اینه ک مثلا یه چندتا کلاس برو،گواهی نامه بگیر،استخر یا یه همچین جاهایی برو.رویا و آرزویی بجز پزشکی نداری؟چون این تابستون وقت فوق العاده ای هست ک میتونی صرف رویای های دیگه ات کنی.میتونم بگم این تابستون وقت فوق العاده ای هست ک اگه ازش استفاده نکنی یا درست استفاده نکنی پشیمون میشی.اگه از الان شروع کنی،احتمالش بالاست ک وسط راه کم بیاری،مثه خیلیا.
برات ارزوی موفقیت میکنم

----------


## Matrix M

> به نظرت برای چی فاگوزیست خوب نیست ؟ چون شنیدم کامل ترین درسنامه ها رو داره ... من بیشتر وقتم رو هم میخوام برای زیست بذارم برای همین نظرم روی فاگوزیست بود و اگه معایب این کتاب رو بگی خیلی ممنون میشم ...
> و برای تست هم اگه iq رو بخوام بزنم باید از همین اول فول ترکیبی بخونم که باز هم فکر میکنم فاگوزیست بهتر باشه ( البته ندیدم هنوز و از شنیده هام میگم )


فاگوزیست مشکلش اینه که همه چیز رو نوشته! شما نباید از اول همه نکات ترکیبی رو یک جا بخونید بلکه کم کم که تو درسا جلو میرید خودتون ترکیب کنید مثلا فصل گوارش میخونید وال پستانداره و یه سری ویژگی هاش رو اونجا میخونید ... حالا اگه اینجا از فاگوزیست بخونید که مننژ سه لایه داره فرقی با نخوندنش نداره چون یادتون میره ولی اگه وقتی اعصاب رو میخونید سعی کنید پستانداران کتاب رو تا جایی که خوندید یادتون بیارید اثرش خیلی بهتره ... این مدل خوندن که کل نکات رو یه جا ببینید برا دوران های جمع بندیه (مثل آزمون های ترم اول و عید و نزدیک کنکور) که با توجه به حجم فاگوزیست برای این کار مناسب نیست و خط ویژه خیلی مناسب تره. تستای iq هم مشخصه که با مطالب جلوتر ترکیب شده یا قبل تر اون تستای مال جلوترش رو نزنید. کلا همین یه سال رو دارید ... ماجراجویی نکنید. با این سطح ریاضی و فیزیک میتونید راحت امسال به دانشگاه های تهران فکر کنید. فقط عمومی ها رو هم دست کم نگیرید تاثیرشون فوق العاده س و همه رو هم باید برای 100 برید. اگه من بودم تابستون آرایه و زبان فارسی رو کامل میخوندم و تست میزدم و قرابت هم اگه ضعیفید تست بزنید تا راه بیوفتید. یا عربی رو جاهایی که مشکل داشتید همین تابستون رفع کنید.

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_(سلام 
امیدوارم که تا الان از لحظات کنکوری نبودن خودتون لذت برده باشید )
خدایی یه هفته استراحت کردید لذت بردیم تموم شد رفت ؟؟؟؟

.
.
یه ماه دیگه شروع کن.....
کمی با خانواده باش ......
این فرصت ها رو غنیمت بشمار ......_

----------


## رحيمي

سلام 
به جز زيست بقيه بد نيست ( بهتره بگم خوبه ) ، به نظر من فعلا استراحت و مسافرت

----------


## vahidz771

با این درصدها تو ریاضی حدودا زیر 500 کشور میشی  :Yahoo (4): 
ر.ا: نمره منفی هر سه تا یکی رو میپوکونه دیگه، ربطی نداره شما 3 تا غلط داشته باشی یا 30 تا!

----------


## Dmz.official

> با این درصدها تو ریاضی حدودا زیر 500 کشور میشی 
> ر.ا: نمره منفی هر سه تا یکی رو میپوکونه دیگه، ربطی نداره شما 3 تا غلط داشته باشی یا 30 تا!


معلم شیمیم هم بهم گفت .... کردی تجربی شرکت کردی  :Yahoo (21):  ولی خوب درس های شما هم واقعا سخته و خوندنشون هم وقت گیرتره ، هندسه تحلیلی ، دیفرانسیل  :Yahoo (21):  و گسسته  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## vahidz771

> معلم شیمیم هم بهم گفت .... کردی تجربی شرکت کردی  ولی خوب درس های شما هم واقعا سخته و خوندنشون هم وقت گیرتره ، هندسه تحلیلی ، دیفرانسیل  و گسسته


درصدای من اینا بود
ادبیات 44
عربی 22
دینی 78
زبان 67
*( تا اینجا عمومی‌های شما بهتر بوده، عربی درصد شما تو ریاضی ینی کولاک وقتی میانگین داوطلبا 4 درصد هست!)*
ریاضی 20 ( فقط دیفرانسیل خوندم، چون مسئله‌هاش قابل حله!)
فیزیک 27 ( مطمئن باش کسی که 77تجربی بزنه اینم 40 میزنه که رتبه های دو رقمی میانگین 50 یا 60 میزنن)
شیمی 22 ( اینکه که دیگه یا یکیه یا مال شما سخت تره  :Yahoo (4):  )
اینم از اختصاصیا، رتبه هم شد 948 منطقه سه و 10هزار کشوری
قانع شدی دیگه ؟ :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Dmz.official

> درصدای من اینا بود
> ادبیات 44
> عربی 22
> دینی 78
> زبان 67
> *( تا اینجا عمومی‌های شما بهتر بوده، عربی درصد شما تو ریاضی ینی کولاک وقتی میانگین داوطلبا 4 درصد هست!)*
> ریاضی 20 ( فقط دیفرانسیل خوندم، چون مسئله‌هاش قابل حله!)
> فیزیک 27 ( مطمئن باش کسی که 77تجربی بزنه اینم 40 میزنه که رتبه های دو رقمی میانگین 50 یا 60 میزنن)
> شیمی 22 ( اینکه که دیگه یا یکیه یا مال شما سخت تره  )
> ...


آره داداش واقعا قانع شدم  :Yahoo (94):  اشتباه کردم باید ریاضی میموندم  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Ebrahim999

> _(سلام 
> امیدوارم که تا الان از لحظات کنکوری نبودن خودتون لذت برده باشید )
> خدایی یه هفته استراحت کردید لذت بردیم تموم شد رفت ؟؟؟؟
> 
> .
> .
> یه ماه دیگه شروع کن.....
> کمی با خانواده باش ......
> این فرصت ها رو غنیمت بشمار ......_


داداش تو چيكار كردي كنكورو؟

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Ebrahim999


داداش تو چيكار كردي كنكورو؟



نهایت تلاش...._

----------

